# The 315whp++ 2.0 8v Thread...if you make that or more...POST UP.



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

I want a list going...

So far:
Salsa GTI 327whp (i think)
the_q_jet aka [email protected] aka ME! 374whp
JakRabit 500+whp
TIGninja 400+whp


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Mark Morris made 37xwhp


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

I think busted fox wagen or something made good power in his harlequin too.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

root beer said:


> Mark Morris made 37xwhp


 he's higher than that now


----------



## SirSpectre (Mar 20, 2011)

I want to know these setups that exceed 350 whp and dyno numbers!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

SirSpectre said:


> I want to know these setups that exceed 350 whp and dyno numbers!


find my build thread. well my other sn: the_q_jet


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## Two . Slow (Aug 5, 2009)

this thread is "full" of win even though it isnt full 300+ hp 8v's ftw


----------



## GruvenDubs (Nov 27, 2008)

Pics please :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## jose_vw (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

I've haven't dyno'd mine yet


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

GTijoejoe said:


> I've haven't dyno'd mine yet


it's slow so what's the point?


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

root beer said:


> I think busted fox wagen or something made good power in his harlequin too.


I believe it was 310-320whp with a 100 shot on top. So 400+ :thumbup:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> it's slow so what's the point?


AHHHH you got me 
I'll probably only make 180.... 185whp anyways :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

GTijoejoe said:


> AHHHH you got me
> I'll probably only make 180.... 185whp anyways :banghead:


what snail you runnin again anyway?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> The 315whp++ 2.0 *8v* Thread...


:sly:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> what snail you runnin again anyway?


a 57trim... so maybe I'll make 195?


----------



## mkthreez (Feb 2, 2010)

i wanna see videos...


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Agreed, videos are nice.

Dave's (SalsaGTI) Dyno vid.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

mine is together finally and looking at dyno next month, hoping to hit 350 whp.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

elRey said:


> :sly:


YOOUUUU!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

rabbitchaser said:


> mine is together finally and looking at dyno next month, hoping to hit 350 whp.


tell us the setup?


----------



## Two . Slow (Aug 5, 2009)

I would almost think there would be more hi hp 8vs in here. I sure wish i had spare cash to be in the 350 range. Anyone running an aeg?


Sent from my torque wrench.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm shooting for 300 or so on spray.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

set up on my car, 


obd1 aba with stacked headgaskets, and arp rod bolts and head studs, 270 tt cam, custom short runner, 50 trim t3t4, 440 injectors, adj fpr set at 4 bar, 3in full exhaust, water to air intercooler, vr throttle body, full 3in intake, have hit 20psi boost hoping to push it to 25psi, im running the c2 obd 1 440 chip but i have it loaded in tuner pro so hoping to modify it to get to the 350 whp mark. 

oh yah motor has full rebuild, new rings, bearing and what no so motor has around 200 miles on it as of right now before we hit the dyno it will have 500 on it and have fresh oil. 

also im going to dyno on 93 then 110 and see the diffrence.


----------



## catcamp (Nov 26, 2009)

So if i dyno at 314, i'm out of luck

not really being a smart ass, srsly where did this arbitrary 315 number come from


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

catcamp said:


> So if i dyno at 314, i'm out of luck
> 
> not really being a smart ass, srsly where did this arbitrary 315 number come from


It came from the same place all his other posts come from........ his ass 
come on 300+ was more than adequate


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

catcamp said:


> So if i dyno at 314, i'm out of luck
> 
> not really being a smart ass, srsly where did this arbitrary 315 number come from


The point where 440cc injectors are *DONE*


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Working on some stuff now, hope to be back on the dyno in March, track in April. I will try to get video.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

I should have some input as well this spring, should be good tho..


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

so is that refering to the duty cycle being maxed out on the 440s or just the farthest a chip has been taken, 

im just wondering.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Most likely because he doesn't want any "off the shelf" tunes in the thread..
However I do think on a very efficient setup you can make 315whp and maybe even a little more with 440cc injectors and a 4 bar FPR.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

rabbitchaser said:


> so is that refering to the duty cycle being maxed out on the 440s or just the farthest a chip has been taken,
> 
> im just wondering.


Duty cycle at 4 bar


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

ok that puts my 350 goal in a hole. ha ha 

guess i will see what i can do with the c2 then if i dont like it (which i do so far) i will be looking into lugtronics.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

I wish I could be in here, but maybe this spring I'll have pics and vids of Mark's rabbit


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Zorba2.0 said:


> I wish I could be in here, but maybe this spring I'll have pics and vids of Mark's rabbit


 dont wish...DO!


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> dont wish...DO!


 Zorba is more interested in air-ride and train horns.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Mark Morris said:


> Zorba is more interested in air-ride and train horns.


 the cost of those two things can fund a beginners turbo kit!


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> the cost of those two things can fund a beginners turbo kit!


 His car is turboed, he just needs to pull-up his skirt.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Mark Morris said:


> His car is turboed, he just needs to pull-up his skirt.


:laugh: Mark...what are the goals this year?


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Make more power and go quicker than 10.76


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Reserving my spot....


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

whatsup quintin, I havnt been on these forums in awhile.... lol, but the guy who bought my 2.0t, blew it up and then took it to ngp got the block full built, larger injectors, retune, dynoed 433whp. I have yet to see the new build in person or a dyno sheet but I believe him, im good friends with some of his friends as well and they have seen it. 

I guess call ngp to find out about it...


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

Just got my shop open and i have a new setup. I am shooting for 700 hp range on ethanol. I will post up pics as the project is underway.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Bunch of dyno queens in here   

How about the important data, like what these high-hp ABA's can actually do? I wanna see some 1/4-mile timeslips from these cars, preferably from cars with full interiors on street tires.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

You high HP guys have any input on this set up? 

C2 #42 obd1,TT 270 cam, fresh head good valve job, arp hardware and all forged(8.5-1) goodies down below. 

I was going to start with a nice TD(garrett) set up I have but I also have a holset h1c with a bep .70 housing with a 3" v band exit. To much for a aba? To much lag? 

It was a leftover from another project. 
Thanks :beer:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

impulse byer said:


> You high HP guys have any input on this set up?
> 
> C2 #42 obd1,TT 270 cam, fresh head good valve job, arp hardware and all forged(8.5-1) goodies down below.
> 
> ...


 its not good for HIGH hp, just because its a TD turbo/manifold...


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

I was more interested in the holset. I was going to find or build a tubular manifold for the holset. I just was wondering if someone had some input on how well it would work with my set up. 

Thanks


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

Who in there right mind would run a 600hp rabbit on street tires at the track. If I want to look like John Force doing a burnout in every gear maybe. My car trapped 128 and I shut down at the 1000ft mark. Parachute needed for this year.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

JakRabit said:


> Who in there right mind would run a 600hp rabbit on street tires at the track. If I want to look like John Force doing a burnout in every gear maybe. My car trapped 128 and I shut down at the 1000ft mark. Parachute needed for this year.


Nobody.

I want to know what's possible on a street car, I care about how fast, not dyno numbers. Don't really care about purpose-built race cars either.

So what's the fastest car here that's reliable and practical enough to be street driven?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Anony00GT said:


> Nobody.
> 
> I want to know what's possible on a street car, I care about how fast, not dyno numbers. Don't really care about purpose-built race cars either.
> 
> So what's the fastest car here that's reliable and practical enough to be street driven?


350~400whp...was manageable in a mk3/mk4

In a mk1 rabbit...250~300whp.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> 350~400whp...was manageable in a mk3/mk4
> 
> In a mk1 rabbit...250~300whp.


So what kind of ET does that result in, give or take? To me at least, acceleration numbers tell a lot more than dyno numbers.

Horsepower is only good if it can be put to the ground. How does a mk3 do at putting 300-400hp to the ground in street trim? That's what I'm getting at.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Anony00GT said:


> So what kind of ET does that result in, give or take? To me at least, acceleration numbers tell a lot more than dyno numbers.
> 
> Horsepower is only good if it can be put to the ground. How does a mk3 do at putting 300-400hp to the ground in street trim? That's what I'm getting at.


oh i know.. [email protected] with 374whp on mine. Of course that was on bias ply and only got 2 passes before axle went night night... on a DR...ehhh dunno never tried. Still the car hooked in 3rd on all seasons so it was somewhat useful.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> oh i know.. [email protected] with 374whp on mine. Of course that was on bias ply and only got 2 passes before axle went night night... on a DR...ehhh dunno never tried. Still the car hooked in 3rd on all seasons so it was somewhat useful.


Yeah I figured it wouldn't take huge dyno numbers to push a little A3 into good ET's...if it could hook up.

The most powerful FWD car I've ever driven was a crazy-build turbo Neon (OK, fine, "SRT-4"), put up something stupid, like over 500whp on the dyno (at least that's what the owner claimed, given the size of the turbo and his mod list, I believed it had to be at least close to that). On the street, all it was good for was tire smoke, it didn't go anywhere. I suppose it pulled like a raped ape from a highway pull, but light-to-light, it was almost a joke. You couldn't give me a car like that, totally pointless.

I know why people love race cars and such, but they never really did it for me. I prefer a car you can just jump in and drive. 11.8 (more importantly, 123 trap) on all-season tires, those are the numbers I'm talkin about, regardless of the type of car or build


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Anony00GT said:


> Yeah I figured it wouldn't take huge dyno numbers to push a little A3 into good ET's...if it could hook up.
> 
> The most powerful FWD car I've ever driven was a crazy-build turbo Neon (OK, fine, "SRT-4"), put up something stupid, like over 500whp on the dyno (at least that's what the owner claimed, given the size of the turbo and his mod list, I believed it had to be at least close to that). On the street, all it was good for was tire smoke, it didn't go anywhere. I suppose it pulled like a raped ape from a highway pull, but light-to-light, it was almost a joke. You couldn't give me a car like that, totally pointless.
> 
> I know why people love race cars and such, but they never really did it for me. I prefer a car you can just jump in and drive. 11.8 (more importantly, 123 trap) on all-season tires, those are the numbers I'm talkin about, regardless of the type of car or build


damn thing on street tires was only good for like 13.05... alot of times it could barely run a 14flat :laugh: (****ty syncros)


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Anony00GT said:


> So what's the fastest car here that's reliable and practical enough to be street driven?


One sentence that will manage to open a big can of worms. Let the arguments begin, lol. 

As far as useful, tire smoke, pointless, etc. It's all about managing the power and settting the car up. Making the power is easy, putting it down is a lot more involved. :beer:


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

I have the same issues on the street no traction thats why the new project will be awd in a mk1. I figure 700awhp in a 2k pound car it will be a fast light to light car.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Funny I came across this thread. My little AEG has been turbo'd a few years now and its been fun and reliable. But being younger (21) I've been into the "stupid low" and nice wheels club too, I like the best of both worlds...

Anyways, Im bored and want more from the motor, so the wheels are being sold this week, the car is being raised a few inches and I'm gonna see what I can do.

Forged rods/pistons are going in first, 83mm pistons. I figure the first thing to give out after that will be the injectors or the clutch, so we'll see.

I'd like to dyno it now before it goes under the knife again, just never got around to it, pushing 17psi now on my t3/t4 (unknown trim) .63 turbine.


----------



## Two . Slow (Aug 5, 2009)

JakRabit said:


> I have the same issues on the street no traction thats why the new project will be awd in a mk1. I figure 700awhp in a 2k pound car it will be a fast light to light car.


I think it's just gonna smoke all 4...there is a built evo around my area that's around 500whp and spins all 4 with people on it lol it runs 10's and that was from a second roll


Sent from my torque wrench.


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

I worked for a shop here in vegas and built 800 awhp evo's and they didnt spin all four but we ran drag radials all around. They just blow up all the time.:laugh:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

JakRabit, it's been months since you promised people Hardcore 8vT porn. Now supply it! WE KNOW YOU HAVE IT.


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

W A I T F O R I T . I have been busy making money in the shop first. The toy comes after but very soon, I worked on the front suspension a little more today all tube control arms with heim joints. Fully adjustable. I just got sponsored by a brake company so I can run on 13 in rim this season with the wilwood calipers. I can mount a big slick on it now.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

Q can i join? I made damn near 300 whp :laugh:

And did a 12.9 missing 4th:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

add on 3 more psi and i'll consider you good :laugh:


----------



## Two . Slow (Aug 5, 2009)

JakRabit said:


> I worked for a shop here in vegas and built 800 awhp evo's and they didnt spin all four but we ran drag radials all around. They just blow up all the time.:laugh:


If I find a video I'll post it. This was street tires and it may have even been below 50* I'm not sure but that car moves it runs 10's I beleive 


Sent from my torque wrench.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

my car is putting down 300 just like daskoupe, its a daily driven 50 miles a day, in the afternoons its a ton of stop and go traffic, only thing i have had fail is the original intank cis pump. 

car is fully striped, plastic window, no heater box, just dash carcous, no radio no nothing, its loud and gets hot inside but i would not trade if for anything. 

i love my aba and hope that here in a year or so it will be a drag only car putting 600 to the wheels and be low 10s high 9s.


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

edit: just only now spotted 315 WHEEL, so deleted post.. 

20 left to go..


----------

